# m&c flights new website



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

hiya people, sorry if this post is in wrong place, if so mods move it please.

my new website

www.mcflights.webs.com

please have a look and tell me what you think

im not a spammer, look at my post count


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

how do i get a login to your trade only page?


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

register on the page "trade only"


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

still under construction, all prices now up


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

One little comment on the name of the website - I assumed you were selling the "flights/aviaries" :whistling2:

I see you have advertised some cinnamon blue cheeks - are these actually a Green Cheek mutation? If so & you got these from Simons rodents (exactly same wording as their website) then he is mistaken - Blue Cinnamon Green cheeks are NOT new, have been around for several years & cost the same price as the blues, blue yellowsided, yellowsided & cinnamon's. The NEW(although been around a couple of years now) mutation is the Pineapple or Blue Pineapple or even the Suncheek (which is only in USA right now). One other important thing with these mutation is kn owing the parentage of the young so that the genetics for breding can be worked out ..took me ages to work it all out & now use a crib chart because there are so many mutations & genetic possibilities with splits etc :gasp:

Also some of the prices are a tad high........unless of course your actually a trader/shop & buying them in?

The site does look nice though, very easy to read etc, so should look great once completed :no1: Good luck with it all :2thumb:

PS - u going tot he Parrot Society Show on Sunday in Stafford?


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

most of prices now finished, also the opening of the sister site: www.mcmammals.webs.com

cheers


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

cmullins said:


> most of prices now finished, also the opening of the sister site: www.mcmammals.webs.com
> 
> cheers


Hi I see you have fennec foxes advertised on your list of mammals available.... I would be interested in a pair... Do you actually have any available now? If so what are you asking for them? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

how much are your corsacs? and mara?
stu


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snakekeeper said:


> Hi I see you have fennec foxes advertised on your list of mammals available.... I would be interested in a pair... Do you actually have any available now? If so what are you asking for them?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
i may be dumb here but i didnt see them .....................


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Emma, on this website www.mcmammals.webs.com
go to the stock list & scroll to bottom of the page........they have 2 lots of Fennecs listed :whistling2:

If anyone is interested in the Virginia Opossums - they have already gone - I already asked :devil: :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

nice site but am sure whats down for the picture of an orange winged amazon is a blue fronted amazon not an orange winged amazon


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> nice site but am sure whats down for the picture of an orange winged amazon is a blue fronted amazon not an orange winged amazon


 
lol i think i argee with you there, i dont deal with the bird section of things, thats down to my business partner


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> how much are your corsacs? and mara?
> stu


 
prices on the website

www.mcmammals.webs.com

on the stock list page


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i may be dumb here but i didnt see them .....................


 
www.mcmammals.webs.com

stock list


----------

